# Delilah's BOV win picture



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok i gotta ask what is Best of Variety??? Best of group? best of all three poodles? 

the canadian is feeling lost


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Because there are three varieties of Poodle, you don't get to be called Best of Breed unless you are at a Specialty where the best Standard, best Mini and best Toy all compete against each other.

At a regular, all breed show, you just have to be satisfied with Best of Variety.  Delilah got BOV by going up over two Specials and the Winner's Dog. So technically she was: Winners Bitch, Best of Winners, and Best of Variety. There were not enough bitches there that day for a major (1 short) but because she beat the two Specials, she got to add them to her count so then there were enough bitches to make it a major win.

Confused yet? I still am and I've been doing this for a while.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Way too much for me to comprehend right now, maybe I'll read more into it carefully later, hehe.

Delilah looks gorgeous, so bummed I didn't get to see her in person!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Congrats what a nice win Carole ! Good for you ! Were you able to be there and see it ?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Lol I'll just stick to figuring out tue Canadian system


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice photo! It's cute how you can see she liked the photographer's toy!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

She is really a looker! Nice coat too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

This looks good, Cbrand, congrats! Are you going to send this to me?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Mmmm, that absoluty warm yummy color, a true beauty. Congrats!


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

In a breed where there are differnt sizes or coat types there are called Variety because they are not a specific breed but a type with in a breed. Dachshunds have 3 varieties, LH(long hair) SH(short hair) & WH(wire hair), Cocker have black, Parti, ASCOB(any solid colour other than black). And so on.

When the varieties are shown in the AKC they compete in the ring seperately and are judged int eh groups as seperate entities(variety). It is only when they are at a specialty where they compete against each other n an equal playing field that they can be awarded BOB(best of breed).

Under the points system a dog must win 15 points under a total of 3 different judges, with at least 2 Major wins( under different judges) of 3 points or more. Every year the point schedule can change depending on how many dogs were shown in different parts of the country. A dog must beat out ther dogs to be given the class awards(untitled dogs) of WD/WB(winner's dog /winner's bitch). Depending on hwo many dogs they beat that day they wll be awarded either a minor win(1,2 points) or major win(3,4,5).The the WD/WB go into the BOB/BOV class to compete against the CH dogs. After the BOB is picked the judge then awardsBOS(best opposite sex) and BOW(best of winners-WD/WB) .If in the Winners division a dog would have been awarded a minor but the other sex had a major if that minor wins over the other dog it gets awarded the major for being better than that dog. if the Winners also get sBOS then the dogs of that sex in the CH are counted up towards the points to be earned. If the Winners dog happens to go BOB/BOV then all the CH are counted towards the total points.

So for example if a bitch wins her breed class for a minor point(1) and goes into the BOB class and beats the dog(who has a 3 pt major) she is awarded the major for being the better example. If the bitch goes on to win BOSt hen the CH bitches are counted towards the points awarded and she could then get a 4 pt major. However if the bitch wins over all the CH in the BOB/BOV ring then all the CH are tallied as well and she could earn a 5 point major. I have witnessed this happen on 1 occasion I was at a show and the cheers were deafening. The point system is on the AKC site and varies for bitches and dogs depending on what region/division you are in.

Understand it a little more? The reason the point system varies is because sometimes dogs will be shown in different regionsi f the point sytem is a little easier(IE requirng less dogs for a major) so because the differential changes caused by traveling dogs it is adjusted the next year. Some shows here can be quite large well over a thousand dogs and in some regions they are small so the point systems can vary quite a lot by regions.


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice pic!Hey I know that judge!! LOL!


----------

